# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشائر منطقة بني عبيد

## احساس المطر

عشائر منطقة بني عبيد

1) الازارعة : من العشائر المسيحية, وهم فرع من عشيرة العزيزات بمادبا, نزحوا اولا الى قرية ازرع من اعمال حوران ولكثرة تعديات الدروز اضطر قسم منهم للهجرة والسكن بقرية الحصن(واهل الحصن لقبوهم بآل الازارعة نسبة للبلدة التي جائوا منها) من قضاء اربد. 

2) البدور : عشيرة تنتسب الى قيس عيلان , وهم اصلا من الحجاز هاجروا الى شرقي الاردن ولاسيما اقاموا في قرية صمد. يقلون ان جدهم اخ "للبدارين" بالطفيلة, واخ للبدور مع بني خالد. 

3) ال****حة والشرمان : ينتسب ال****حة والشرمان الى المجاهد الكبير (ابي عبيدة عامر بن الجراح) ولديهم حجة نسب عليها تصاديق عديدة مؤرخة في سنة 1145, و1165, و1254, و1259, و1272 ه. كان احد اجدادهم "محمد بن عبد الهادي الجراح" يقطن بجوار ضريح جده ابي عبيدة بالغور , ولما كثر تعدي البدو عليه هاجر الى قرية المزار, ويعد المؤسس الحقيقي لهذه القرية وهو مدفون فيها. ويجتمع ال****حة والشرمان في عبد الغني يحيى بن ابراهي الجراحي.

4) العمري : يوجد هناك قرى في (( لواء المزار الشمالي بالأردن)) تعد المقر الأكبر لعشيرة العمري الممتدة بشمال الأردن، يبلغ سكانها زهاء 6,000 نسمة، فيها مستشفى ومدرسة ثانوية وناد رياضي، مساحتها تمتد من المزار جنوبا إلى بيت يافا في الشمال وتطال حتى أراضي بلدة سموع من أعمال دير أبي سعيد، حيث يشير الاحصائيات إلى ان هذه الأراضي اقتطعت من لواء الكورة نتيجة صراع قبلي بين عشيرة العمري قبل تأسيس قرية كفركيفيا، اندمجت بلديتها ضمن مشروع البلديات في المزار الشمالي.
من الشخصيات العامة التي ولدت بدير يوسف الاستاذ عبدالقادر ناجي العمري نائب في خمسينيات القرن الماضي ،الدكتور خالد العمري وزير التربية والتعليم الاردني في التسعينات من القرن الماضي،
تتميز بارتفاع مستويات التعليم بها.، ابرز حدث سياسي بها في تاريخ الاردن الحديث ما عرف بحكومة دير يوسف عام 1920م بادارة نجيب الشريدة وعضوية الكليب الشريدة ومحمد الحمود، وسالم الهنداوي، وعقلة محمد الصير، والحاج سالم الإبراهيم، ومحمد سعيد الشريدة، وأحمد العلي ،

5) الخصاونة : تنتسب هذه العشيرة الى (محمد ابي الفيض من اعقاب جعفر الصادق من سلالة الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب). قدموا من الحجاز وسكنوا اولا في الكرك ثم رحلوا الى دير غسان بفلسطين وبعد زمن عاد قسم منهم الى قرية كثربه بجوار الكرك وسموا بالغساونة نسبة الى دير غسان وبتوالي الايام حرفت الغساونة الى الخصاونة وهو اسمهم الذي يعرفون به اليوم ويسكنون في قرية ايدون والنعيمة. ويتفرع من هذه العشيرة الفرق التالية:

الموسى, العيسى, الناصر, النواصر, الحمود, آل هنداوي.

خرج منهم فرع الى قرية بيت جبرين بفلسطين يقال لهم فيها اليوم "آل العزه" , وهنالك قسم من (آل العزه) ذهب الى العراق يقال لهم فيها عشيرة "العزاوي".

6) الدحابرة والقنادحة : من حمايل قرية شطنا المسيحية, تفرعوا من حمولة العبابسة في قرية الحصن.

7) الدويرية : ينتسبون الى قبيلة شمر من بطن عبده وجدهم الذي انحدروا منه اسمه( حمد الدويري). يقلون ان اجدادهم خرجوا من اليمن الى نجد ونزلوا في منطقة حائل في مكان يدعى ((الدويرة)), ومنها جائت التسمية, ثم رحلوا عنها واتجه الى بلاد الشام تحديدا الى فلسطين وتنقلوا في عدة اماكن ومن ثم اتجه الى الاردن تحديدا الى الشمال ونزلوا في قرية حوارة. ويذكر الدويرية بان جدهم حمد لديه اخ يقال له( حسن الدويري) و حسن هذا هو جد آل(الحساسنة والعصاة وابو سرحان والربابيعة) الذين يسكنون قرية "العبيدية" في فلسطين. بالاضافة يقلون ان (آل جبر في قرية عرابة) من اقاربهم. ويذكرون ان الدويرية في سوريا يمتون لهم بصلة قربى ويذكرون ايضا ان جد الدويري, ذهب الى القنيطرة واستقر بالشام, وانهم يلقبون هناك بآل(الضيغم).

8) الدلالعة : من حمايل المسيحيين. هاجروا اليها من درعا واقرباؤهم اليوم فيها يدعون بالدلالعة ايضا.

9) الدلاوه : من قرية صمد , وهم فرع من عشيرة الحيارات(وهم من عرب الفضل من طيء) القاطنة في السلط.
الحناحنة : من العشائر المسيحية, كانوا يعرفون بالجبارات سابقا, ومساكنهم في قرية صمد ولهم اقارب في شطنا وازرع.
10) الديرة : اصلهم من دير الشعار بالعراق, مساكنهم في قرية المزار الشمالي.

11) الديوك : اصلهم من قرية الطيبة في منطقة رام الله, ومساكنهم في الحصن.

12) الرجوب : اصلهم من قرية كفر خل, هجروها الى النعيمة, ثم رحلوا الى الصريح, ويقلون ان (آل الرجبي) في مدينة الخليل والرجوب في قرية دورا من قضاء الخليل من اقاربهم. وهم ينتسبون الى "شمس الدين بن رجب من السبط الرفاعي".

13) الرياحين : من بقايا الصايبيين, تركوا اريحا وسكنوا في الحصن, ولهم اقارب بالكرك والسماكية, يدعون (الحجازين والعكشة), وفي مدينة الناصرة ويدعون آل شرش, ويقال ايضا ان لهم اقارب في مصر من ذرية احدهم ويدعى "خليل" الملقب (بالمعنتر).

14) الزغيبات : من حمايل قرية المزار, اصلهم من بغداد. ولهم اقارب في دير السعنة يقال لهم الزغيبات ايضا.

15) الزقايبة : اصلهم من الخليل, هاجروا منها فسكن قسم منهم في خربة بركش شرقي عنجرة, ثم رحل قسم اخر الى الحصن والمزار الشمالي وايدون, ويقلون ان جدهم اخ لجد عشيرة الحياصات في السلط.

16) السواقد : اصلهم من عجلون, وذهب قسم منهم الى فلسطين, فسكن الجزء الاول في برقين ورام الله وذريتهم فيها يعرفون بآل حشمة, وسكن الجزء الثاني في الرينة وذريتهم فيها يعرفون بآل السكران, والجزء الثالث بالناصرة وذريتهم فيها تعرف بآل جبور. اما الذين سكنوا شطنا فذريتهم فيها آل سواقد.

17) السويدان : من العشائر المسيحية, اصلهم كم ازرع بحوران, نزلوا في قرية السويدية القريبة من عنجرة ثم رحلوا عنها بعد ان هاجمهم اهل عنجرة وكفرنجة وخربة الوهادنة, فمنهم من رحل الى لبنان وسكن قرية الجديدة ومرجعيون وجبل الدروز, ومنهم من ذهب الى فلسطين ومنهم من ذهب الى الحصن, ومن عصبتهم (آل البواب وآل الصويلح).

18) الشامية : يقطنون قرية المزار. واصلهم من قرية صنمين من اعمال حوران.

19) الشواقبة : يقطنون في قرية كتم, يعرف عنهم انهم قدموا من طيبة ابن علوان.

20) الشوامنة : من حمايل قرية النعيمة, واصلهم من قرية صخرة.

21) الشياب والعثامنة :اصل هاتين العشيرتين من سدير بنجد(تحديدا من تمير) وجدهما واحد سكن اولا في الخليل ومنها نزح اعقابه الى قرية الصريح حيث هم فيها الآن. اما عن نسبهم فيقول ثامر كاظم زيدان التميمي في كتابه "بنو تميم في الاردن", يرجح انهم من قبيلة بني تميم , يعتمد بقوله اولا على البلدة التي هاجروا منها وهي سدير وهي من ديار بني تميم منذ قديم الزمان الى يومنا هذا. ثانيا هناك فروع من بني تميم في سدير تحمل نفس اسماء هذه العائلة وهي العثامنة.

22) الطشامنة : من العشائر الحصن المسيحية, جدهم يدعى (طشمان), خرج من جبل عجلون واستوطن قرية عولم في قضاء" بيسان" في فلسطين ومنها نزح اعقابه الى قرية الطيبة من قضاء الكرك ثم تفرقوا في الحصن وكفر آبيل وصمد.

23) الطلافحة : واحدهم"طلفاح" واصلهم من الحجاز, وجدهم الذي قدم الى بلاد الاردن اسمه عيسى.

24) العبابسة : واحدهم (عباسي), من العشائر المسيحية واصلهم من حي العباسية بدمشق. جلا جدهم مع اخيه حوالي العام 1650م. الى لبنان تحديدا الى "البقاع" لاسباب الثارية ومن هنالك رحلوا الى جبل الدروز, ثم هاجروا الى عين جنة قضاء عجلون في شمال الاردن, ثم تفرقت ذريته في الارجاء, فسكن قسم منهم الحصن, وهم العبابسة, وسكن قسم اخر شطنا وعرجان ويدعون "بالدحابرة, والقنادحة, وآل عياش(العياشين)" وسكن قسم ثالث في مدينة السلط وعمان وناعور وهم(آلأ مشربش والبشارات) ورحل قسم رابع الى "أدر" بجوار الكرك وهم (البقاعين), ولهم اقارب في سوريا في جبل الدروز, يدعون "العوايدة والعيات والعوايشة والشهبان" وفي حمص يقال لهم الدبابسة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62): 

مشكوره يا حلا على الجهد الكبير

----------


## غير مسجل

الابراهيم : يقطنون في كتم ويحكى ان اصلهم من جبل الدروز في سوريا السويداء

----------


## احمد امين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . [gdwl][motr1]احمد امين من الحصن من  عائله الحجيه[/motr1][/gdwl][imgr]http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/502/irbid_map.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## احمد امين

*احمد امين من الحصن الحي الش[imgl]http://alrai.com/img/180000/179880.jpg[/imgl] موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . رقي مع تمنياتي لك باتوفيق*

----------


## عروس الشمال

:030105 EmP1 Prv: [align=center][/align]
[align=center]جزاك الله خير أختي ... احساس المطر ... على المعلومات الرائعة

الله يجعل هالسنة سنة مطر وخير - بإذن الله -[/align]

----------


## الحصناوي أبوعبيد

ابو عبيد الحصن-- يعود اصلهم الى الربابعة جديتا و كان مسكن الربابعة القديم في منطقة الحاوي حيث هي محمية برقش المعروفة و كانت وقفا لهم ايام العثمانين الاتراك و على أثر ما يسمى بالجلوة الكبيرة خرج الكثير من افراد الربابعة الى مناطق مختلفة فابناء محمد سكنوا في الهاشمية و تفرع منهم اللافي و الفقير و بعضهم إلتحق ببني حسن (عائلة منيزل) و بعضهم التحق بالقرعان في الطيبة و غيرهم كثير ومن الذين خرجوا ابناء عبدة الرباع و سكن ابنه ابراهيم في منطقة جنين و من احفاده معروف رباع النائب الاسبق في مجلس النواب

اما قصة سكنى آل ابو عبيد للحصن فهي انه كان هنالك ثلاث اخو اكبرهم علي و اوسطهم محمود و الاصغر اسعد و كانوا يتنقلون و يعملون في التجارة و تعرض لاسعد ذات يوم قطاع طرق فلما ارادوا سرقتهم منعهم فقتلوه و كان له و لد وبنت و يدعى ابنه يوسف فانتقل مع عميه الى المزار اولا ثم الحصن و لما كان ابو علي و محمود يدعى قاسم بن عبيد بن عبدة الرباعي دعيت ذريتهم بآل ابو عبيد

فكل عائلة ابوعبيد هي من ذرية الاخوة الثلاثة علي و محمود و اسعد إلا انه لحقهم فيما بعد اقارب لهم عرفوا بدار الكسبة وانتسبوا بنسبتهم

----------


## الكرمل

الاخت احساس المطر
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع  ... ولكن اقول لك وبصراحه انك نسيتي ذكر بعض العائلات ويا  ريت تعودي الى الموضوع وان تذكري كل العائلات التي لم يرد ذكرها ..
مع احترامي وتقديري لك  :Bl (14):

----------


## ابن الزينات

شكرا على الجهود الكبيرة وعلى المعلومات المهمة

----------

